# Revelstoke



## Dee18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Just hoping for a bit of advice. My boyfriend and I are heading out to Canada in January to do a couple of months snowboarding and we have narrowed it down to 2 places...Revelstoke or Fernie. I would be a beginner/intermediate level and he would be advanced boarder. There are great reviews for both places, but price wise its looking like Revelstoke will be a bit cheaper for us. After reading loads of reviews for Revelstoke, Im just wondering is it more for the advanced boarders / skiers and would I be out of place there? Also on its websites it makes out that its more for skiers, is this correct? And lastly, if you could recommend a place that is cheapish, all about the snow and not too busy in Canada, would these two resorts spring to mind?

Any help would be great


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would choose Revi. There isn't much beginner terrain but thats not an issue IMO if you are going to be there for a few months. 
I have only been a couple of times but I have only seen it busy on a Saturday after a massive dump. My first time was after a massive dump mid week and it was a ghost town. Fresh lines all day without looking. 
Revi is also well placed to check out other resorts if you have a car. Not far from Kicking Horse (Awesome)and still close to Big White and Sun Peaks. 
It sounds like you are going there to ride not work as well?
I would also check out Red Mountain. I haven't been but I here good things.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got to say Revy as well. I've rode both mountains a number of times, but Revelstoke is simply one of the best mountains I have ever ridden. Tons of terrain, more pow days, and reasonable to almost non existent lift lines. Revelstoke isn't ideal for a beginner, but once you progress a bit you will love the terrain.

Edit: Also, Revelstoke is only an hour or so drive to Big White, and Big White is amazing. Great mountain for a beginner as well.

For two other great, but "cheapish" snow towns I recommend looking into Whitewater in Nelson, BC (hippy town, sorry hippies) and Kicking Horse in Golden, BC.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Revelstoke is the best, but Fernie is a good place too. Those are definitely the 2 places that spring to mind for your criteria so you're on the right path! Revelstoke gets a little more snow, drier snow, less rain, less crowds (almost non-existant). I wouldn't worry too much about there being little beginner-intermediate terrain... there are plenty of wide open blue runs (very wide!) with no one on them that roll along forever (remember a blue in Revelstoke is a double black in Eastern NA). Here is the local Revelstoke classifieds ads site: http://list.thestoke.ca/ Lots of crap to filter through, but tones of fresh postings every day. You can find rentals there, but you're better off checking the newspaper: Rental listings on Revelstoke Times Review : local classifieds, buy and sell locally, cars, furniture, pets, real estate, merchandise and more.
You want to arrive by Oct.1 in order to get a good deal on a place (the sooner the better). In the summer it's easy to find a 2-bedroom apt for $700-$900; houses $800-$1500.
The best part of town to live in is Southside because you are walking distance of downtown (10-20mins) and a 5 minute drive to the hill.
I've traveled a lot, and have yet to see a hill as good as Revelstoke. I can barely remember any days last season that got tracked out (4?). And in Revelstoke, "tracked out" means that you're crossing other people's pow lines... not that it's beat down hard :thumbsup:
-- Edit ---
If you want more info about anything just PM me, I lived there a few years and will be returning


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the blue is a double black at any other resort in North America statement. Boy if you jump on a double black at Squaw, Baker, Snowbird, Crested Butte, Jackson Hole, thinking it'll be a Revy Blue run, you're going to get hurt. That is true for a whole lot of other spots in Western NA especially.

I'd still say it's spot on with the advice to go to Revy. You are a beginner intermediate right now. If you are there a couple of months, I seriously doubt you are going to leave a beginner intermediate. You should have no problem with intermediate runs and I have a hunch you'll be a whole lot better than that. So yes, Revy is a good spot for all the other mentioned reasons. Chupacabraman knows what he's talking about for sure.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I love the blue is a double black at any other resort in North America statement. Boy if you jump on a double black at Squaw, Baker, Snowbird, Crested Butte, Jackson Hole, thinking it'll be a Revy Blue run, you're going to get hurt. That is true for a whole lot of other spots in Western NA especially.
> 
> I'd still say it's spot on with the advice to go to Revy. You are a beginner intermediate right now. If you are there a couple of months, I seriously doubt you are going to leave a beginner intermediate. You should have no problem with intermediate runs and I have a hunch you'll be a whole lot better than that. So yes, Revy is a good spot for all the other mentioned reasons. Chupacabraman knows what he's talking about for sure.


He said Eastern NA. I doubt he is disputing a double black at Baker.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! You are right, my bad. I just read NA not Eastern. Yeah, it didn't sound like something chupa would say. My apologies. That is what I get for waking up from a nap and getting on the forum. I am the village idiot today...


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, all good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee18 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Thanks lads*

Ah thank you all for the advice!! I was definitely leaning towards Revelstoke so you made the decision easier!! 
chupacabraman thanks for the links, I will PM you for a bit more advice!!
We hadnt thought of going any where else while we were in Revelstoke, so will definitely look into Kicking Horse and the surrounding mountains. I've only ever boarded in Les Arcs(france) for 2 weeks at a time so you dont get much opportunity to go to the other mountains. 
Also I'm definitely planning to leave the place a better boarder, we wont be working so will be spending as much time on the mountains as possible.
Just one last question....we are flying into Calgary and wont to buy new gear. Would we be best to wait until we get to Revelstoke, or is there places in Calgary that would be better?

Thanks all for your awesome advice so far!


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Dee18 said:


> Ah thank you all for the advice!! I was definitely leaning towards Revelstoke so you made the decision easier!!
> chupacabraman thanks for the links, I will PM you for a bit more advice!!
> We hadnt thought of going any where else while we were in Revelstoke, so will definitely look into Kicking Horse and the surrounding mountains. I've only ever boarded in Les Arcs(france) for 2 weeks at a time so you dont get much opportunity to go to the other mountains.
> Also I'm definitely planning to leave the place a better boarder, we wont be working so will be spending as much time on the mountains as possible.
> ...


You are from Europe right?
I went to Revelstoke last season and it was a mindblowing experience.

If you can, cancel those tickets to Calgary, first off, there is a much higher risk of road closure between Revi - Calgary than Revi - Vancouver. Next off I would recommend that you bought a ticket to Seattle instead:

The snowboard gear is way cheaper than anywhere in Canada.
The airplaneticket from Europe is also way cheaper (more money to spend on gear!)
It's only 6h longer with the Greyhound from Seattle-Revelstoke - well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Dee18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Biornus said:


> You are from Europe right?
> I went to Revelstoke last season and it was a mindblowing experience.
> 
> If you can, cancel those tickets to Calgary, first off, there is a much higher risk of road closure between Revi - Calgary than Revi - Vancouver. Next off I would recommend that you bought a ticket to Seattle instead:
> ...


Hey, we havent booked the flights yet, as I was just googling the closest airport and assuming we fly into there. Yep we live in Ireland and have mates in Seattle so would be worth thinking of flying in there instead. Thanks heaps for that advice! Will we need a holiday visa if we are flying into the US? Much prefer to have more money for gear


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Dee18 said:


> Hey, we havent booked the flights yet, as I was just googling the closest airport and assuming we fly into there. Yep we live in Ireland and have mates in Seattle so would be worth thinking of flying in there instead. Thanks heaps for that advice! Will we need a holiday visa if we are flying into the US? Much prefer to have more money for gear


Yes you do, you need to fill out an ESTA form, the fee is 14$. But under your circumstances, I would definitely take the Seattle route.

I am going to resorts in France this year, not really convinced that I am going to be much impressed after a dumping year in Revy.


----------



## Dee18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Biornus said:


> Yes you do, you need to fill out an ESTA form, the fee is 14$. But under your circumstances, I would definitely take the Seattle route.
> 
> I am going to resorts in France this year, not really convinced that I am going to be much impressed after a dumping year in Revy.


Ok cool, I'll have a look at the ESTA form and see what I need to do. 

Well I dont have Canada to compare, but France can definitely be hit and miss. I went last year over Xmas and New Years and we got some good snow fall. After we left, apparently the snow left too for alot of January!! The year before, there was fresh snow fall every day I was there! You just never know. But I'm sure you'll have a blast!!!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

The best airport to fly into is Kelowna. It's 2hrs from Revelstoke. Not to mention it's the smallest international airport ever - super mellow, quick, and easy. Next best option is Kamloops... about 2.75hrs away. Usually when flying into those two cities a transfer in Vancouver/Calgary/Toronto is required. Gear will definitely be cheaper in a major city than Revlestoke, and much cheaper in the states, but the selection in Revy isn't too bad. There are 3 legit board shops: Society Snow & Skate, Pinz n Needles, and The Cabin. Last January it snowed 350cm... in town! There were probably <10 days that the highway was open (makes for some AWESOME shredding)


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

A few Qs to add: Is the route from Kelowna to Revelstoke pretty easily travelled, or closed often too? Also, would I need a SUV, or would a regular sedan or something be good? Just thinking ahead - want to make Revy happy this year!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

kswissreject said:


> A few Qs to add: Is the route from Kelowna to Revelstoke pretty easily travelled, or closed often too? Also, would I need a SUV, or would a regular sedan or something be good? Just thinking ahead - want to make Revy happy this year!


Yeah it's pretty easily traveled. It's a 'major single lane highway' if that makes sense. You'll be fine with a sedan. It's usually Rogers Pass and/or Kicking Horse pass (both East of Revy) that close often... although last year Eagle Pass (west of Revy) did close a few times.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I love the blue is a double black at any other resort in North America statement. Boy if you jump on a double black at Squaw, Baker, Snowbird, Crested Butte, Jackson Hole, thinking it'll be a Revy Blue run, you're going to get hurt. That is true for a whole lot of other spots in Western NA especially.
> 
> I'd still say it's spot on with the advice to go to Revy. You are a beginner intermediate right now. If you are there a couple of months, I seriously doubt you are going to leave a beginner intermediate. You should have no problem with intermediate runs and I have a hunch you'll be a whole lot better than that. So yes, Revy is a good spot for all the other mentioned reasons. Chupacabraman knows what he's talking about for sure.


I don't know anything about BC spots but this guys needs a high five for admitting he was wrong! :thumbsup: Haven't seen that much on here. PREACH!


----------

